# Lab pup name ideas



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Picking up a 7 week old choc male on saturday, still dont know what i'm going to name him. How bout some ideas?

So far I'm thinking Toby, garth, or tritt (names of singers i like) but i'm not really sold on any of them..


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Are you going to have a full name? First - Middle - Last

Ideas: Remi, Gunner, Chester, Hunter, Drake, Henry...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Cocoa or the classic lab name-Dakota


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i have two labs one named Dakota and one sheyeene, You should name the new pup LeDoux (Rest his soal.)


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Bush


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hahah :lol: Bush...

Just a simple one name for him.

I was thinking about remi also, I like drake and gunner a lot too. Keep em rollin


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I like your suggestion of Toby. You can yell it well without dropping sounds. It doesn't sound like sit, come, over, stay, back.

I like Beau (Bo), Tar, $%^&* and #$%^ for the same reasons (ok , the last one sounds a bit like sit).

Good luck with the pup.
M.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Turbo, buck (buckshot), Hunter, Buddy, Scout, Frank, Sarge, Sam


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

What are some of the registered and call names in your pup's pedigree?

My YLF's registered name is Jasie's Dakota Gold, call name Josie. Her dad's name was Thor's Highpoint Sureshot (Thor) and her mom's is Smokey Mountain Belle III (Jasie). Josie got her registered name because she is ND born & bred, is a gorgeous white/yellow color, and is good as gold.
She got the call name Josie as she is buddies with all our house & barn cats, thus Josie (And The Pussycats) seemed like a good fit.

I favor two syllable call names, that cannot be mistaken for any formal commands...


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

My hunting partner's lab is Guinness.
My brother's GSP (which would also work for the Dakotas...) Bizmark.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I myself have two labs, one is Black-(Dakota) is his name and the other is a Fox Red-(Copper John) is his name. I guess I wanted to name one of them Tucker, but the women put the big hell no on that one, lol. I guess whatever you name him/her, I love my labs, I also have a Golden Retreiver, her name is Kasey.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Alcohol names are always fun...

Windsor, Jack, Yukon, Morgan, just to name a few...pick your favorite spirit. Works nice with a dark colored dog to match the booze too.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

HUTCH


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Three seasons ago my American Water Spaniel had a fatal second place finish in a backyard black bear dispute. I decided to go back to a yellow Lab pup for my next dog. Before beginning my search, the wife said, "you've named the last three dog, this time it's my turn." Knowing when to pick my fights, I agreed, and she came up with the name, BUTTERS. "Jeez", I said, "I absolutely refuse to have my waterfowl dog named after a South Park TV character, and that's final!!!"
The wife enjoys hunting and fishing too, so she knows all the right buttons. 
"O.K." she says, "You'll be at work, and I'll be home alone everyday, all day, with the dog thru it's formative puppyhood. If you don't care for BUTTERS, then the dog just might end up imprinted with a name which you will not want to be yelling out loud in the early morning sloughs with all your other hunting buddies standing around!"

This story is by way of saying you are being very intelligent seeking the advise of the experts on this forum, as dog naming can be a very serious business. Incidently, BUTTERS has turned into a great retriever and companion.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

well i decided on Remmy... I have pretty much all remington guns and I liked the name, I kept going back and forth so I just had to settle on one. Thanks for the ideas guys.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

drdeerhunter said:


> i have two labs one named Dakota and one sheyeene, You should name the new pup LeDoux (Rest his soal.)


AMEN! :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

HonkerExpress said:


> I myself have two labs, one is Black-(Dakota) is his name and the other is a Fox Red-(Copper John) is his name. I guess I wanted to name one of them Tucker, but the women put the big hell no on that one, lol. I guess whatever you name him/her, I love my labs, I also have a Golden Retreiver, her name is Kasey.


That's funny. My dad went hunting with a guy once, who named his dog Tucker. It sure doesn't sound like Tucker when repeated yelling loudy. "Tucker, Get back here, Tucker!"

Same with the name Bridget, little children trying to say that sounds a little bit more like Birds-it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

TYLER!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Good alcohol name for a chocolate is Khalua or Baileys


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

LSB, that's funny stuff, and you KNOW you're secure in your masculinity when you can go into the marsh with a dog named Butters.  :beer:

I guess I'm old fashioned and like the names that start with a "hard" syllable, are one syllable or can be shortened by nick-name to one syllable and don't sound like one of the basic commands. Tank and Bear are classics and fit the typical lab personality.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I think a short name is good so when you say it he knows who you are talking about. My dogs name is Dee or the 4th letter of the alphabet depending on how you look at it. It is easy to say and easy for the dog to hear. When I say "D" it gets his attention. I don't think a name like Alexander has the same affect in the field.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

billy bob


----------



## Sixpax (Jan 4, 2005)

Ruger, Rebel, Max, Windsor you'll come up with something out of this list...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My Dog was named after her father's lineage and is 4 words in lenght...........ending in Remington Express. I obviously named her after my first gun, and she goes by Remmi (or damnit).


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

sorry for stealing your name!! I'm spelling mine Remmy, I also have pretty much exclusively remington guns..


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

Kally, Katie, Reload


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

What ever name you pick make sure you go outside and yell at the top of your lungs several times. This can also be when picking kid names. 
A name should have a nice ring to it or kinda roll out of your mouth when yelled in frustration.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Oops! I made a mistake, but I don't know how to delete this...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

guppy said:


> What ever name you pick make sure you go outside and yell at the top of your lungs several times. This can also be when picking kid names.
> A name should have a nice ring to it or kinda roll out of your mouth when yelled in frustration.


That's so true. I wanted to name my first born daughter (in the future), Skjei Anne. I really love the name, until I was just driving along one day, bored out of my mind, and I tried saying Skjei Anne, then yelling it. It's kinda tRiCkY! The only way to make it roll off of my tongue is by pronouncing it Skjei Yanne, which isn't what I wanted it to sound like. I guess I'll just have to have a Skjei Michael instead!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Jake


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How about "Hunter" and of course the age old classic "Dammit"...


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

The black lab across the street from us is named Jake.

The chocolate lab at our farm is named Taja, that's a good one.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I once saw a dog named Herpes!

Owner said it was because he didn't heal!

Now that's funny.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

nelly... and when you are huntin you can call her nel... thats what my labs name was n it worked great for huntin


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

My chocolat female is 4 1/2...Lily. Regstd...Lily Bob Thorton.

We were trying to use sire/dam in the name but no go. 
It is the perfect name for her!!


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm a stickler for a name that is unique and usually has one or two sylables so it is short and doesn't sound silly when being yelled. For whatever reason???  I love my Lab. Try to find somthing about the particular dog that is deserved of a certain name. Where he came from? A unique charachteristic or personality? Good luck.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My dog (not a hunting dog) was nameless for over two weeks, so my mom just named her Willy.










Doesn't she just look like a Willy? She also got tagged with the name Willy Monster and Billy Boo-Boo. But her full name is Wilma Jean. The Jean came from the best Nitty Gritty Dirt Band song ever, "Dance Little Jean". Now that we have got to know her better, I wish I would have named her Shadow or Snoopy, because she has those personality traits.


----------



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

I have three purebred 90lb Black labs named Buddy, Baxter and Bailey- Have my hands full but great pheasant dogs. They started to point at the age of 2 on a youth Pheasant hunt.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Want a laugh? Read some of the 2000 names in this list.

http://www.petrix.com/dognames/a.html


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just named my fox red lab pup Gander, no connection to Gander Mountain though, just because he is gonna pick up a lot of dead geese


----------



## Camden (Dec 13, 2005)

My family has always had labs especially choclate labs. Some names are 
lobo, Coco, darth, romeo,hershey, and simon


----------

